# Omnisphere 2.6 now released



## Jaap (Mar 27, 2019)

How to get Omnisphere 2.6:
Current Omnisphere 2.5 users: Simply use the “Get Updates” feature on Omnisphere’s splash page!
Earlier Omnisphere 2 users: Download and install the 2.6 updates from your User Account.
Omnisphere 1 users: You can upgrade to v2.6 directly for the same https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=28 (standard upgrade price)!

Info below from this link: https://www.spectrasonics.net/news/news-content.php?id=113

We are excited to announce that version 2.6 of our flagship software synthesizer *Omnisphere®* is now available! Version 2.6 adds major new enhancements to Omnisphere’s *Arpeggiator* and dramatically expands the innovative Hardware Synth Integration feature with full support for over *65 Hardware Synths*! The new update more than doubles the number of profiles and adds support for such iconic synths as the Roland Juno-106, Super Jupiter, Alesis Andromeda and the Roland D-50. The v2.6 update adds 600 brand new patches and is FREE for all registered Omnisphere 2 users.

Major Arpeggiator Update
Omnisphere’s renowned Arpeggiator has received a major update in v2.6 with all new creative tools, making it one of the most flexible arpeggiators ever. The many innovations include inspiring new *Pattern Modes, Step Dividers, Pitch Slides* and the unique ability to have altered *Chord Voicings* and *Chord Inversions* per step. Also included is a new Arpeggiator Preset Library that showcases all the creative possibilities. Best of all, Omnisphere 2.6 can now capture the MIDI data of the arpeggiator as a standard MIDI file, which can be dragged to any DAW for further editing!

Learn More About the 2.6 Arpeggiator

Expanded Hardware Synth Integration
Omnisphere’s ground-breaking Hardware Synth Integration feature bridges the physical experience gap between software and hardware, giving users intuitive control of Omnisphere by using the familiar layout of their hardware synth. With the new 2.6 release, many requested hardware synth profiles have been added, including support for over 65 popular hardware synthesizers from Moog®, Sequential®, Roland®, Korg®, Novation®, Nord®, Behringer®, Access®, Studiologic® and Yamaha®. The supported hardware synths cover a wide array of form factors and price ranges for different types of users.

Click here for complete list of supported synths!

New Sounds
Omnisphere 2.6 features a newly expanded “Hardware Library” with 600 new patches created by Eric Persing and our acclaimed Spectrasonics Sound Development team. Notably, the update takes Eric’s classic sound design work from the original 1987 Roland D-50 into completely new sonic territory with Omnisphere’s vast synthesis capabilities.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes! Very excited about this. I just tried to update but I see updates are temporarily unavailable while they "_make some important changes_." Guess I'll check back later. 

Love that we can now drag and drop user-audio as a soundsource simply by dragging it onto the interface! Plus the High resolution interface and of course the new improved Arpeggiator.


----------



## studiostuff (Mar 27, 2019)

Does that screen grab of Eric look like he's a creeper about to strangle you...?

I know he's a hell of a nice guy... until the sun goes down!!!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 27, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> Yes! Very excited about this. I just tried to update but I see updates are temporarily unavailable while they "_make some important changes_." Guess I'll check back later.
> 
> Love that we can now drag and drop user-audio as a soundsource simply by dragging it onto the interface! Plus the High resolution interface and of course the new improved Arpeggiator.



If you go to your user account then you can download them manually, that works fine. That is also how I did it.

And it's a lovely update again! Having a blast with it in the last hour


----------



## studiostuff (Mar 27, 2019)

Jaap said:


> If you go to your user account then you can download them manually, that works fine. That is also how I did it.
> 
> And it's a lovely update again! Having a blast with it in the last hour


I know if I d'load it now, the rest of the day will evaporate...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 27, 2019)

got the update... 600 new presets, including D50 sounds, cool. This is why I bought Omnisphere's...


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 27, 2019)

Woohoo! 

It's official... I'm overwhelmed with too much good stuff.


----------



## Breaker (Mar 27, 2019)

Wow, the new arpeggiator is


----------



## mducharme (Mar 28, 2019)

FYI, 2.6 crashes Cubase, it puts the VST on the blacklist. I had to downgrade to 2.5 to use Omnisphere again.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 28, 2019)

mducharme said:


> FYI, 2.6 crashes Cubase, it puts the VST on the blacklist. I had to downgrade to 2.5 to use Omnisphere again.



No problem here on Cubase 10, Win 10 Pro.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 28, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> No problem here on Cubase 10, Win 10 Pro.


Same here, no problem.. but i couldn’t manage to drag and drop the midi file from the arpeggiator.. Win 10 (latest updates), Cubase 10.0.15, AMD latest update.
Can someone check that feature with Cubase please? Thx.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 28, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Same here, no problem.. but i couldn’t manage to drag and drop the midi file from the arpeggiator.. Win 10 (latest updates), Cubase 10.0.15, AMD latest update.
> Can someone check that feature with Cubase please? Thx.



Again, ok here. I press Capture, choose the length to capture, it then turns red saying waiting for notes, I play, Capture turns blue and I drag the cross-hairs to the Cubase timeline.


----------



## cmillar (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice!...the Roland D50's sounds take me back to being thrilled it when I first heard it way back when. And all the other synth patches and waveforms help take the Omnisphere world to a new level.
Great update! Bonus!


----------



## fadermate (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 28, 2019)

the new step modifiers are cool
https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/25/en/topic/step-modifiers


----------



## iobaaboi (May 8, 2019)

More updates were released yesterday, including Omnisphere software 2.6.1e

Please download and feel free to write into Support with any issues you might be having. We can’t fix stuff if we don’t know about it!


----------

